# Dhea and ovulation



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if dhea is likely to prevent ovulation? This is the first cycle I ve taken it to help improve egg quality for my next cycle in June. I normally ovulate cd 16 but get mucus about 5 days prior, this month I have no signs and I m on cd 13. I m concerned its not doing what it should do.... If anyone has any experience of this would be grateful if you could share...thanks xx


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Molly, I can't see why it would delay ovulation, I've not heard of that before.  I'm definitely not an expert though, I just started taking it myself around 3 weeks ago, only 50 per day, I ovulated on day 14 as usual this cycle.


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Syd - I m also taking 50mg but I think I m going to reduce it to 25mg my skin is terrible and as I am self medicating (well my consultant said he didn't think it would help or harm but generally did not recommend). X

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------

